# Southwest Missouri IAP Picnic



## edman2 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Southwest Missouri IAP Picnic - UPDATE*

*Well, it's history.  49 folks from six states.  See the posts at the end of the thread for latest info.  Watch for the photo thread coming soon to a forum near you!*


The Southwest Missouri IAP Picnic is set for August 16, 2008 at the Northwood Pavilion at Lake Springfield Park in Springfield, Missouri from 11:00 A.M. until 3-4ish. The Picnic is being sponsored by five IAP members in the greater Springfield area. If you can come, here is what you need to know:

1. Bring your families. This is a family fun event. It is a non-alcohol event (Springfield Park ordinance).
2. Bring a 2 liter bottle of soda (or two bottles if there are a bunch of you). We will provide the cups and ice.
3. Bring two pen blanks for a pen blank swap.
4. Bring any other material you would like to sell, trade, barter! You are on your own for this activity!
5. Lunch will be a barbeque plate (sandwich, potato salad, and slaw) for $5.00 per plate prepared by the multi-championship winning barbeque team "Smokin in the Dark." We will provide food, paper products and eating utensils.

6. Directions from U.S. Highway 65. From Springfield take Highway 65 South (toward Branson) to the Evans Road exit. Exit right and turn right onto Evans Road and go 2.5 miles to the entrance to Lake Springfield Park. (Before you arrive at the park entrance you will go past the coal fired power plant, cross the Lake Springfield Dam around the end of the Lake and go up a slight hill to the Park entrance). Turn right into the park and go 1 mile to the new Boathouse Conference Center. The entrance to the pavilion site is across from the Boathouse (turn left through the gate to go up the hill to the pavilion). For those of you with GPS capability the coordinates are: 37 degrees 06'56.84 N & 93 degrees 15'55.89 W
This will get you to the entrance of the park. Just follow the signs from there.
7. If you want to display items for sell, let us know. We have a limited number of spaces available.

8. The following companies have agreed to provide items for door prizes:

a. *Wood-n-Whimsies.* Tim and Tracey will have items for sale (including some picnic specials) and will provide some door prizes.
b. *Bear Tooth Woods* Enduro kits, pen kits, pen blanks, Sierra package (Thank you Ernie).
c. *The Wood Gallery,* soft sided pen holder/portfolio, five pen kits, and three grab bags of blanks. 3014-B East Sunshine, Springfield (directly behind Burger King) Thank you Ray.
d. *Grizzly Industrial, Inc.* 6" bench grinder and some hats (Springfield showroom, 1815 W. Battlefield, Springfield)
e. *Harbor Freight Tools,* Transfer Punch Set (3909 S. Campbell, Springfield) Thank you Dave.
f. *Craig Jackson* sent us an Easy Wood Tools Ci1 Easy Rougher on a Brazillian Cherry handle with an extra carbide insert (total retail value $137.94). Thank you Craig.
g. *Heritance Nibs *(DCBluesman) 5 SF nibs, one of each size converter and a pack of Private Reserve ink cartridges. Thank you Lou.
h. *Metal Pen Blanks.Com *5 M3 metal pen blanks (winners choice for each one) Thanks Michael.
(see the post on page 3).
i. *Hut Products, *supply of finishing products, Fulton, Missouri. Thank you Larry.

In addition, there will be door prizes furnished by a number of individuals - *Rifleman1776, TowMator, edman2 and Hughbie *so far. Plenty of door prizes! We will add to the list of donors as they come in.

f. There will be demos in the afternoon. *Jay Caughron* will show his hand made street organs (more than 300 hours in each one), *Jeff Farris*, National Sales Manager for Tormek will demo sharpening tools and *Craig Jackson*, inventor of the Easy Rougher will be present to demo that tool.
g. *We would like to know if you are planning on coming.* We need a close estimate for food preparation. Just post on this thread or pm us to let us know and tell us how many. 

If you have questions, you can ask on this thread or pm any member of the planning team: edman2, hayseedboy, mikeinmo, hughbie, or woodman928. It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## cigarman (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife and I are looking forward to this.  There will be just the two of us.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 17, 2008)

Great Tom! Look forward to meeting the both of you. It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## DSallee (Jun 17, 2008)

The wife and I are going to be there!! Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Freddie, I email'd you on the food...

Dave & Dee


----------



## edman2 (Jun 17, 2008)

Got it Dave.  Looking forward to you and Dee being with us. It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## cigarman (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMB


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry I can't be there. Have two, maybe three, other conflicting things scheduled.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 18, 2008)

We will miss you Frank. Maybe next time!


----------



## hughbie (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMB???


----------



## edman2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the bump Tom. We want everyone that is interested in coming to get a chance to see this.


----------



## MikeInMo (Jun 19, 2008)

Bumb-de-bumb-de-bumb...

I think this is going to be a good time.  If you decide to come, bring another turner with you or someone who needs to be converted.  As Freddie said, this will be a family affair.  There are playgrounds at the park, and you (i.e. family members who aren't enthralled with dizzy wood) can rent canoes/paddleboats/etc to explore the James River/Lake Springfield water trail at the park. 

We are also only about 40 miles north of Branson, MO so make a weekend of it.

And for the big news....We have it on good authority that it will be no warmer than 70 degrees that day!![8D][8D]


----------



## edman2 (Jul 1, 2008)

The Picnic date (August 16)is getting closer and we are firming up our demo leaders.  We are honored to announce that our first demo presenter will be Jeff Farris giving a presentation on sharpening tools with the Tormek system.  Jeff is the National Sales Manager for the United States for Tormek. Jeff does major woodworking shows across the country and we are delighted to have him attend our Picnic.


As a special feature, one of our members, Jay Caughron, will show how he makes hand made street organs. He will have one to display and play. It sounds like an old time player piano. About 300 hours of work is involved in the intricate musical instrument. It will be fun to see and play!

We are looking for other demo presenters. If you plan to attend and are willing to do one, please let me know. 

If you are planning on coming to the Picnic please let us know. Great Barbeque awaits you as well as interesting information and a chance to meet other penturners. Pm me or post on the thread. It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edman2_
> 
> We will miss you Frank. Maybe next time!



There is now a slim chance we will be back in time. Might make it yet.


----------



## edman2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Frank,
I'll keep my fingers crossed. Hope you get to come. It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## edman2 (Jul 5, 2008)

We are going to have some great door prizes from the companies listed in the original post.  In addition to those, other door prizes (a selection of pen blanks) will be furnished by *hughbie, edman2, and towmater.* In case you missed the July 1 post, Jeff Farris, Sales Manager for Tormek for the Uninted States will be giving a demo on sharpening tools with the Tormek system.
We have heard from several that are planning on coming. *If you are thinking about it, let us know.* We need to know how much championship winning barbeque to prepare!


----------



## MikeInMo (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a hot off the pixels addition to the door prize list.

Craig Jackson, inventor of the Ci1 Easy Rougher (http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/New_Products___Easy_Rougher___easy_rougher?Args=) has offered to donate some tools.


----------



## edman2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just received a box of really nice blanks from *Frank (Rifleman1776)* to use as door prizes at the Picnic. Even though he may not get to attend he was generous in support of the Picnic with some really nice blanks. Thanks Frank. 
Hey Guys and Gals, we are gonna have a great time. Let us know if you are thinking about attending.


----------



## low_48 (Jul 10, 2008)

Freddie,
Kinda curious how many people have responded about coming to the picnic. I am thinking about loading the van up with wood and coming down from Peoria, IL. It won't be a cheap trip, so would kinda hope I could cover the gas with wood sales. I did pretty well in Champaign this spring, but we had about 75 turners. I would gladly do a demo, I can talk for hours about woodturning, or wood in general. Any tallies or ideas?


----------



## edman2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Richard, PM sent with the details. We are having more and more interest shown the closer we get.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm interested!!!

How was the Mall of the Northern Americas?

lr


----------



## edman2 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hayseedboy_
> 
> I'm interested!!!
> 
> ...



LOL I'll let you know. Leaving today.  The credit cards have been placed in a gallon milk jug and placed in the freezer!


----------



## massmans (Jul 11, 2008)

Count me in.  I will be bringing my wife and 13 year old son.  

Coming from Jefferson City.

Thanks for organizing this picnic.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Stephen,

Don't know if your boy plays ball or not but if he does have him bring his ball glove.  My two are either going to be throwin' a baseball, football or frisbee or something  

Looking forward to meeting you.

lr


----------



## DSallee (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> 
> Freddie,
> .... I am thinking about loading the van up with wood and coming down from Peoria, IL. It won't be a cheap trip, so would kinda hope I could cover the gas with wood sales........



Hey low_48... I hope you get to make it, I'd buy some blanks off of ya! Got any Brazilwood (Pernambuco)??

Dave


----------



## edman2 (Jul 12, 2008)

It just keeps getting better! Got this email from Lou (DCBluesman):
"I will send a fountain pen sample pack for you to use as a door prize at the picnic. (5 SF nibs, one of each size converter and a pack of Private Reserve ink cartridges)"

Thanks Lou! That will be a coveted prize! :biggrin: Close to picnic time I will post a summary of all the door prizes in one post so everyone can see them in one spot. It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## MikeInMo (Jul 21, 2008)

All of you guys in OK are more than welcome to join us in SW MO.  I didn't want to hijack your thread to mention this.

Since I doubt any of you currently play football, there is even a reasonable chance your bbq won't be spiked with anything nasty.   I hope some of you can make it.


----------



## MikeInMo (Jul 26, 2008)

Craig Jackson sent us an Easy Wood Tools Ci1 Easy Rougher on a Brazillian Cherry handle with an extra carbide insert (total retail value $137.94) for the picnic.  He also sent several DVDs to give away.  Unfortunately, I am too honest to say it was lost in the mail and I never received it.  

There is going to be a lot of good stuff there.  So clear the date, pack the car, and come see us (just be sure to tell Freddie so we can be sure to have enough food for you)!  Only put enough gas in the tank to get here.  I understand Springfield has about the cheapest gas in the country, so fill up once you get here.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 1, 2008)

We are down to the wire! If you are planning on attending the Picnic we *need to hear from you ASAP*. Looks like about 40 folks or so as of today. We need a good count in order to prepare the meals. Check the first thread to know what to bring. And... if you are coming you *might want to bring a lawn chair.* Plenty of picnic table benches but your own chair might be more comfy! 

Great door prizes! World famous food! Interesting demos on tool sharpening and turning snakeskin blanks as well as building hand cranked street organs. Pen blank swap. Things to buy and or sell. WoodnWhimsies on site. It's gonna be a lot of fun!

PM or email me or post here if you can attend.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 1, 2008)

Freddie .......   I would love to come.  Is there any chance getting the Southwest Missouri IAP'ers to chip in for a plane ticket?  Please make it a round trip from the Atlanta airport.  

PS  I prefer First Class (after all, I am a first class kind of guy) but would be willing to fly coach.


----------



## hughbie (Aug 1, 2008)

freddie, you know i'll be there.....then add 2 besides me....total of 3

this is looking REAL good


----------



## edman2 (Aug 1, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Freddie ....... I would love to come. Is there any chance getting the Southwest Missouri IAP'ers to chip in for a plane ticket? Please make it a round trip from the Atlanta airport.
> 
> PS I prefer First Class (after all, I am a first class kind of guy) but would be willing to fly coach.


 

Doc I checked and the only thing I could find was a crop duster (only has to make 15 stops) and the pilot said you could have the front seat at your own risk. :biggrin::biggrin: Wish you could come. It's gonna be a lot of tun!


----------



## Boomer (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't make it this year however if you keep a list of names to start the invitation process please add me to that list. It sounds like a wonderful time. Thanks


----------



## cozee (Aug 2, 2008)

Been trying to arrange things so I could make it down but this time of year it is very hard for me to do such. If I do make it, it will be last minute as I wouldn't know till quiting time that Friday!!!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Greg,

You are more than welcome to come last minute!  I'll even make sure we save enough food for ya!

Larry


----------



## cozee (Aug 5, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> You are more than welcome to come last minute!  I'll even make sure we save enough food for ya!
> 
> Larry



I don't eat much!!!!! Unless yer having ribs!!!!!!

Besides, I am trying to drop another 20-25 lbs before winter.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't worry.  I'll have some diet bbq too.

lr


----------



## cigarman (Aug 6, 2008)

cozee said:


> I don't eat much!!!!! Unless yer having ribs!!!!!!
> 
> Besides, I am trying to drop another 20-25 lbs before winter.


 
What is eated at a IAP picnic does not count against your diet.:eat::devil:
ONLY TEN MORE DAYS TO GO


----------



## tnick (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know Wood-N-Whimsies is in deep in discussion to come up with some great door prizes.

We are also working to put together a picnic package that will have special pricing just for the attendees.

Thanks!
Tim/Tracey
www.woodnwhimsies.com


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey!!!  That sounds just Marvy!!!  

Looking forward to it!

Larry


----------



## MikeInMo (Aug 8, 2008)

Our weather subcommittee promised us 70-75 degrees (and not 70+75 degrees) that day.  We need as many of you there as possible to see if they can deliver.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey,

Got news from *Ernie* at Beartoothwoods.com. He is sending us a couple of Enduro kits, several pen kits and a bunch of blanks for prizes. He said he would also send us a high end Sierra, bushings and a high end blank. I told him in the spirit of the Olympics we might require there to be a swimming race across Lake Springfield and back for that one. Only prob I see is that with the milder weather planned for next week the water might be a little to chilly for that.

Don't want anyone getting hypothermia or anything...

We've got a LOT of great vendors offering us stuff so don't miss out. Have another couple of really kewl items to confirm in the next few days yet too.

THANKS ERNIE!!!
Larry


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 9, 2008)

The prizes just keep rollin' in. Be sure and look at Freddie's updates at the beginning of this thread. I had forgotten and he reminded me this morning... figure someone else mighta forgot that too.

*Michael Kogan* from http://www.metalpenblanks.com/ has *donated 5 of their M3 pen blanks*. Best part to this deal is you as *the winner will get to choose* which one you want. 

We will add them to the prize list at the picnic then I'll send them the names and email addresses of the winners. Then they will ask the lucky winner to choose which one of the 3/4"x3/4"x5" M3 blanks they want and then they'll ship it directly to them. The *value* on each of these could be as much as *$35*.

Definately a win for a high end pen!

Thanks Michael!!!

LR


----------



## MikeInMo (Aug 10, 2008)

We have also confirmed that Craig Jackson will be there to demo the Ci1 Easy Rougher that he invented.  We already have one for a giveaway complete with handle and extra carbide bit (total value $135) that someone will go home with.


----------



## massmans (Aug 12, 2008)

Did anyone ever contact Hut Products to see if they would donate anything.  I work ten miles from them and could pick up it up if they want to save on shipping.  

Also I saw that there will be a swap meet style section.  I plan on bringing a bunch of corian pen blanks and also some of my acrylic bottle stopper blanks.  Maybe some other items also, if that is OK.   

Here is what the stoppers look like finished.
http://www.massmans.org/zen/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=77

Thanks again for organizing the event, sound like it will be a great time.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 12, 2008)

Still waiting for my complimentary plane ticket.  Like, what's the deal????


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 12, 2008)

*Bring your bad self*

Have had a few questions about bringing stuff. 

Per Freddie's (Edman2) original post _*"4. Bring any other material you would like to sell, trade, barter! You are on your own for this activity!"*_

So, bring all of the pen turning (or other turning) stuff you want. HOWEVER, you might want to bring a table if you want to set up shop. We will have picnic tables but they might be already taken by the time you get there.

I plan on bringing a few things to try and trade/swap with. Also, I would hope that if you have things you would like to show off that you'd bring them too.

Be sure to check the original thread for updates.


Doc,

Awe shucks! I knew I should have put tracking on that package!

Massman,

Bring all your bad (thinkin' of the 70's meaning good) stuff!


----------



## edman2 (Aug 12, 2008)

"Did anyone ever contact Hut Products to see if they would donate anything.  I work ten miles from them and could pick up it up if they want to save on shipping."

Stephen, email sent. Yes, HUT has signed on to provide some door prizes. Look forward to seeing you at the picnic.  It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## DocStram (Aug 12, 2008)

Tell ya what .....  you guys all chip in for a plane ticket and I'll do a complimentary demo of "How to Stretch a Drill Press".  

Oh yeah .....  please arrange with your local fire department to have a "Jaws of Life" on hand.  I'll need it for my demo.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Doc,
 
I once knew a fella named Chip but he ain't part of this group.  
 
Fortunately, Harbor Freight is sending a guy from just outside of Bejing, the Greenjing province to do that demo for us.  He was loaded into and sent via a medium sized box over two months ago aboard the cargo vessel Shanghai Princess which should have docked in San Diego yesterday afternoon.  
 
Don't worry, the medium sized box should've provided more than enough dirty air per China's human rights code AND he was also given two heaping handfuls of rice so he should be very comfortable.  If all goes well he should arrive USPS Priority mail by Friday.  I believe we could get 20 in a standard sized priority envelope.  
 
We were told not to worry about the jaws of life on this demo as he learned how to properly do this after the first injury.  Fortunately, he only lost of his right arm and left eye during that one.  Yes, his name translates to Lucky. 
 
When he is done we just slap the preprinted return label on his forehead and sit him next to the closest Priority mailbox and he will be returned at their expense.
 
So, would you prefer to do the demo on something else?

lr


----------



## massmans (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is the items from Hut.  
Hut Crystal Coat 6oz   x 2
Hut Ultra Gloss Plastic Polish 8oz   x 1
Magic Sand Variety pack 1 of each grade    x 1
Hut PPP Combo (107/108)   x 2
Hut Combo (101/102)   x 1

And some catalogs
Total value  ~$77.50

What a great donation.  Great bunch of people to work with.  




edman2 said:


> "Did anyone ever contact Hut Products to see if they would donate anything.  I work ten miles from them and could pick up it up if they want to save on shipping."
> 
> Stephen, email sent. Yes, HUT has signed on to provide some door prizes. Look forward to seeing you at the picnic.  It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## edman2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Way to go Stephen! Thanks and we will see you Saturday with the goodies. It's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## MikeInMo (Aug 12, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Still waiting for my complimentary plane ticket.  Like, what's the deal????





Hayseedboy said:


> Doc,
> 
> Awe shucks! I knew I should have put tracking on that package!



I have the ticket right here, Doc.  Just drop by Springfield to get it.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 14, 2008)

*I'm thinking of a number...*

Ok, so that probably won't be the criteria for any of the drawings Saturday but it could be fun.  Or maybe a good game of paper, scissors rock for the Amboyna blank?  The one Ernie sent us is a very nice one.

If you haven't already made plans you need to because if you stay home someone else will walk away with all the booty.

EVERYONE STAY HOME!  

Looking forward to meeting a bunch of ya!

Larry


----------



## TowMater (Aug 14, 2008)

Freddie,

I will be there with my Father. Wife and kids had enough of the car after the drive down to Florida and back.

Todd


----------



## traderdon55 (Aug 14, 2008)

A trip from Texas to Missouri seems like a good way to spend a saturday , that way my wife can't say I never take her anywhere. I will be meeting up with another couple on the way though Arkansas so add 4 to the count that will be there.  Don Barfield


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 14, 2008)

Kewl!  If Doc Stram doesn't drive in you may cover the most miles.  What time ya leavin?

Lookin' forward to meetin' yaw'll.

Larry


----------



## edman2 (Aug 15, 2008)

TowMater said:


> Freddie,
> 
> I will be there with my Father. Wife and kids had enough of the car after the drive down to Florida and back.
> 
> Todd


Got it Todd. See you Saturday.



traderdon55 said:


> A trip from Texas to Missouri seems like a good way to spend a saturday , that way my wife can't say I never take her anywhere. I will be meeting up with another couple on the way though Arkansas so add 4 to the count that will be there. Don Barfield


 
Don, great to have you. Coming up from the south on Highway 65 you will encounter Evans Road just before you get into Springfield. Been through New Boston many times. My older brother used to live in Texarkana.
See you Saturday.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, the Weather Babe just said a little while ago that tomorrow will fight to get to 80 degrees.  Looks like a great day for a picnic!!!

Slow Smoked Pork, Slaw & Potato Salad mmmmmmmmmm good.

lr


----------



## TowMater (Aug 15, 2008)

How much moola I gotta bring for the BBQ?


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 15, 2008)

For you... 25 bucks   Or a Statesman Fountain dressed in Amboyna.

For everyone else 5 bucks a head.  Ok, 5 bucks a head for you too....

lr


----------



## TowMater (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm all out of statesmen fountains, I do have several statesmen kits and some amboyna laying about though....


----------



## DSallee (Aug 15, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> ......EVERYONE STAY HOME!  .....
> 
> Larry



Nice try Larry BUT I'm not staying home... :tongue:

Hey... I've got my ONLY turning tool that needs sharpnin BAD and I haven't got the first clue how to... LOL ... can I bring that so someone can show me how? 

or better yet...

I think there's going to be a demo on sharpening tools so maybe they use mine for the demo.. :biggrin: (it's PRETTY dull!!)

See ya all tomorrow!! 
Dave & Dee


----------



## TowMater (Aug 15, 2008)

Just finished loading up my pen blank donation. I'm afraid I got a bit carried away and loaded up closer to 2 dozen blanks rather than the dozen I had promised.

Whoever wins it might need some identifying help however as I didn't take time to mark all the blanks. I didn't mark the Desert Ironwood, Oak burl, Chechen burl, Cocobolo, and about 8-10 others I can't think of off the top of my feeble head.

Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## edman2 (Aug 15, 2008)

DSallee said:


> Nice try Larry BUT I'm not staying home... :tongue:
> 
> Hey... I've got my ONLY turning tool that needs sharpnin BAD and I haven't got the first clue how to... LOL ... can I bring that so someone can show me how?
> 
> ...


 
Dave and Dee - Bring it on! The only thing I'm sure of is you can't get it sharpened if you don't bring it.



TowMater said:


> Just finished loading up my pen blank donation. I'm afraid I got a bit carried away and loaded up closer to 2 dozen blanks rather than the dozen I had promised.
> 
> Whoever wins it might need some identifying help however as I didn't take time to mark all the blanks. I didn't mark the Desert Ironwood, Oak burl, Chechen burl, Cocobolo, and about 8-10 others I can't think of off the top of my feeble head.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone!


 
Todd, Why don't you divide that haul into two door prizes and share the happiness!  See you tomorrow.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 15, 2008)

*Porks on...*

Put the shoulders on at 5:00 and they are startin' to get happy with a mighty nice color on'em. Little hickory... little cherry... No tellin' how much good wood I have burned over the years for the sake of BBQ. 

If I had enough light I'd take a picture but it's dark-thirty here...


----------



## edman2 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Today is the Day!*

*Today's the day!! Git yourself on down here! It's gonna be in the 70's most of the day. Thank you Lord! We've got 40+ folks committed to attend and we take drive in's. So, come on down! It's gonna be a lot of fun! Watch for the photo thread coming soon to a forum near you!*

*Mmmmm...I can smell the pork cookin from here and I live 30 miles north! Yep, It's that good!:eat:*


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Yup... just added a little more cherry to the fire.  Gatherin' blanks for the swap too.


----------



## MikeInMo (Aug 16, 2008)

I look forward to seeing everyone today!  It's gonna be a good one!  I may even give Larry some credit for the weather.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, just got home from the picnic. Others it's gonna take a while. Had a great time and met many of the IAP members.

Jeff Farris did a great demo on sharpening using the Tormek.  And boy can he make ribbons with a sharp tool.

Craig Jackson came over from Owensboro, KY and did a demo of his Easy Rougher tool.  Pretty impressive, well so much so that I bought one anyhow.  Take a look at his videos on his website.  Two lucky people took home one each from the drawings we had.  

Jay Caughron showed us his street organs and made me feel like a kid again.  Takes many many hours to make and oh what kewl sounds.  He had one that wasn't quite done yet that played 4 part harmony.  Kewl.

More to follow as I am sure that Freddie or Mike will be posting pictures later.

I am sure Freddie has the list of all of the folks that provided product for drawings... there was a bunch.  Don't think anybody went home empty handed.  Thanks for all of the great support!

Freddie served as our very well organized fearless leader and his lovely wife Linda and my wife Julie did a marvy job taking care of registering and handing out the tickets for the drawings.

To much list here but it was sure fun!

Pictures to come.

Larry


----------



## cigarman (Aug 16, 2008)

Just walked in the door from the picnic and had a great time.  Much thanks to all the people that planed this.  My wife and I really enjoyed ourselves.  We met a lot of good folks and had a fantastic Bar-B-Q.  A special thanks to edman2, MikeInMo and Hayseedboy.


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 16, 2008)

Man that was one Great get together Nice to meet everyone and see some great demos as well and What BBQ it just dont get no better than that.

Jay


----------



## MikeInMo (Aug 16, 2008)

Today was a lot of fun!  I think we had a great turnout, gorgeous weather, tasty bbq, great demos, and even better people.  It was nice to put real names and faces to several people here (even the ones who don't post...you know who you are).

Here is a photo album of some of what went on today:
http://s519.photobucket.com/albums/u357/MikeInSwMo/Woodturning/IAP SW MO Picnic 2008/ 

Many thanks to those who donated door prizes.  You were very generous, and it was greatly appreciated.

Tom - We didn't get to trade blanks and antler.  Oops.  I realized that right after you left.

Rifleman Frank - Too bad you couldn't make it today.  I won one of the bags of blanks that you donated.  What kind of wood is FF?


----------



## edman2 (Aug 16, 2008)

*It was a lotta fun!*

I'll join the others in saying it was a very nice day. 49 people from six states. Had folks from Texas, Arkansas, Missouri, Kentucky, Kansas and Oklahoma. Great demo's, lots of door prizes, beautiful weather (in the 70's with a nice breeze). We will have some more photos in addition to what Mike posted as soon as we can get through them and pick some. 

Thanks to all the vendors and individuals that gave door prizes. Big thanks to Tim and Tracey from Wood-n-Whimsies. Thanks to the others on the planning team. They worked hard at making it a success (Hayseedboy, MikeinMo, Hughbie, Woodman928). You had to be there to hear "Wabash Cannonball" on Jay's street organ. I would tell you how good it was but you wouldn't believe me!

We did tape the demo's so as soon as we can process it and get it edited I will let you know if copies will be available. Stay turned for that. It really was a lotta fun!


----------



## Dee (Aug 17, 2008)

Had a fantastic time everyone!!!! It was sooo good to meet you all!


----------



## DSallee (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep... we had a BLAST! Got to meet some great folks and make new friends! We also took home some great blanks from swapping with a few. Thanks Wood-n-Whimsies for the cool pen kits (Picnic Special)... We needed to try some different kits and this will do great! Gonna keep us busy for a while.

Thank you Edman2, Hayseedboy, MikeinMo, Hughbie, Woodman928 for putting this together! It was GREAT! Gonna have to do this again!

Jeff Farris, thanks for the awesome demo, gonna get one of those very soon! Going to your website right now to look the packages over...

Craig Jackson, thanks for the demo on the Easy Rougher tool, the wife wants one because of how easy it is to use.

Jay Caughron, those street organs are SO AWESOME!! I have never seen one of those in person and what a great sound they make! You done an AWESOME job making those and thanks for the show!

Larry, that was THE BEST BBQ ever! and no.... we didn't put any "stuff" on it.... LOL

And to ALL the great people we met today, it was a real pleasure talking with you all! Hope to meet up again...

Edman2... It's really late tonight (just got home, LOL)... I will work on the pics from the picnic and get them sent to you ASAP... We even got some last minute visitors! As we were leaving, just over the hill from the pavilion there was a doe and 5 fawns grazing by the road!! I got a good shot of them too... and she just stood there and looked at me (less than 20 yrds away!) 

Thanks again all...
Dave


----------



## Dee (Aug 17, 2008)

My appologies for my comment being so short last night. As you can see it was about 12:30am when we got home and I was happy but bushed. I'm one of those early to bed people here lately....so I sat while dave wrote his, which he did so well and then I tootled off to bed. I want everyone to know just how wonderful it was to meet everyone and it was an honor to be in the presence of every single one of you. And might I say, that was the best BBQ I have ever had! It melted in your mouth to the point you almost didn't have to chew!

I feel tremendously lucky to be apart of this group and look forward to future gatherings.


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the complement Dave. I see you are a copier tech if you ever have a copier that is ready for the dump let me know I need some good rollers and stuff to make a punch for the music LOL.

Jay


----------



## DocStram (Aug 18, 2008)

Well .... after looking over the photos of the picnic .... I'm sort of glad that you guys didn't follow through on the plane ticket idea.   I would have been the nastiest looking guy there.  sigh


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 18, 2008)

MikeInMo said:


> Today was a lot of fun!  I think we had a great turnout, gorgeous weather, tasty bbq, great demos, and even better people.  It was nice to put real names and faces to several people here (even the ones who don't post...you know who you are).
> 
> Here is a photo album of some of what went on today:
> http://s519.photobucket.com/albums/u357/MikeInSwMo/Woodturning/IAP SW MO Picnic 2008/
> ...





Glad it was a success. Forty-nine people is a great turn-out. While y'all were enjoying the event, and BBQ, I was getting butt-weary driving from west of Denver to Joplin in one 12 1/2 hour push.
BTW, the 'FF' is my initials to identify my wood when sent to the stabilizers. Somehow, my system failed and I didn't write down the type of wood when I cut it. Call it mystery burl.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 18, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Well .... after looking over the photos of the picnic .... I'm sort of glad that you guys didn't follow through on the plane ticket idea.   I would have been the nastiest looking guy there.  sigh



Well Doc, you inspired me so I offered to come to the S Carolina and Georgia Bubbasville if you would send me a plane ticket.  :biggrin:


----------



## DSallee (Aug 18, 2008)

woodman928 said:


> ....I need some good rollers and stuff to make a punch for the music LOL.
> 
> Jay



What kinda rollers do you need?? I'm always tossing the old stuff out... feed tires, rollers on metal rods... drums... even circuit boards.. LOL

Dave


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Dave will see if I can find some pictures and dia of feed rollers that I need, can also use stepper motors. The guy that designed the punch machine used parts from old copiers and thats one of the first things they say to go find. The rollers on the computer printers are too small.
Jay


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Freddie have you been able to post anymore pictures


----------



## edman2 (Aug 18, 2008)

*They're coming*



woodman928 said:


> Hey Freddie have you been able to post anymore pictures


 
Not yet, but I will as soon as I get my hands on them. I was too busy to take pictures but others did and are sending me copies of them. When I get them I will post a selection of them. I will probably post them in a new thread called Southwest Missouri IAP Picnic Photos so folks will not have to wade through this thread to find them. Stay tuned.


----------



## MikeInMo (Aug 19, 2008)

[size=-2]Did anyone at the picnic happen to pick up a mandrel with an pen in progress on it?  It was a bubinga/ebony/box elder burl comfort pen that was almost ready to finish.  I was just unpacking my stuff from the other day tonight and can't find it, and it doesn't appear to be rolling around in my truck either.  It may be at the pavillion, and I will go back and look for it there too.[/size]

Upon daylight inspection, I found it under my truck seat.  :redface::redface:


----------

